# Боль в пояснице, онемение в ногах, боль в правой ноге, бывает ноги не держат, становятся ватными



## GuzelR (27 Мар 2016)

Гузель, 49 лет, гор.Пермь, Россия
Поясница простреливает, когда встаешь.
Боль в пояснице, онемение в ногах, сильная боль в правой ноге, бывает ноги не держат, становятся ватными.


----------



## La murr (27 Мар 2016)

*GuzelR*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Мар 2016)

Чего изволите?


----------



## GuzelR (27 Мар 2016)

вы можете помочь?


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Чего изволите?


вы можете ответить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2016)

1. Нужна своя тема.
2. Нужны подробности.
3. Если слабость ног, то зря тянете с операцией.
На пятках и носках ходить можете? Как в туалет?


----------



## La murr (28 Мар 2016)

GuzelR написал(а):


> ...вы можете ответить?...


Задайте вопросы, которые Вас волнуют.


----------



## GuzelR (28 Мар 2016)

Здравствуйте,
1.Не совсем понимаю,что значит "своя тема".Форумом,каким бы то не было,пользуюсь первый раз.
2.Подробноси:
С пол-года пыталась не обращать внимания на боль в пояснице.С высокого каблука перешла на низкий.В течение этих условных 6-месяцев ощущала прострелы в пояснице.Всё думала пройдёт.Зимой,т.к. люблю горные лыжи ,поставив свечи Деклофенак и выпив кетанов ,ездила кататься.В очередной раз после поездки на горн.лыжах (ноги пережаты жёсткими ботинками) пошла вечером гулять с собакой ,и ноги в какой то момент перестали держать.Дошла как бы загребая  ногами по внешнему краю (как ковшики у снегоуборочной машины ))) Повторилось это дважды за примерно 2 мес-ца.
А ,так ,слабость с онемением и мурашами ощущалась постоянно.
Казалось,что слабей у меня левая нога .Она чаще "предавала"
После непродолжительной командировки(самолёт,гостиница) почуствовала очень сильную боль в право ноге.
Мышечную ,и болела кость в голени.Сильнее по-утрам. Днём боль   сводилась к минимуму,но не отпускала. чуствительность  на правой ноге на сегодня  слабее ,чем на левой .при касании.
Сейчас :обратилась к врачу.Ставлю блокаду с Алфлутопом и токи на правую ногу.
Вопрс: может быть, Вы,видите по снимкам какую-то картину,и сможете сказать насколько это серъёзно, и как с этим бороться либо эта ситуация  у каждого второго и надо её принять с возрастом.Но,тогда, как уйти от сильных болей в ноге ,которые мешают спать.И как вести себя в общественных местах,когда подкашиваются ноги?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2016)

1. Это вам объединили ваши сообщения в одну тему, а то вы в одном месте снимки в другом вопросы.
2. То есть стоять на пятках не можете?
3. ЭНМГ делаи?
4. Алфлутоп и все???


----------



## GuzelR (29 Мар 2016)

2.На пятках стою спокойно.Но носках тоже,но иногда ссудорога не даёт встать.,после алфлутопа на носки встаю свободно
3.ЭНМГ-видимо нет,т.к. не знаю что это такое )))
4.Алфлутоп  и токи на поясницу и правую ногу .Пока всё .Лечение только начала.Обратилась к врачу перед 8 марта впервые.

мне еще интересно было знать,можно ли что-то сказать глядя на снимки?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2016)

Если Вы про фото на аватарке, то красивая.
Если Вы про фото снимков позвоночника, то у Вас за окном деревья и весна еще не пришла, листьев нет.
Если Вы про снимки позвоночника, то существенная патология. При неэффективности консервативного лечения или лечения временем, можно и на операцию нарваться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2016)

ЭНМГ.
Контроль силы стоп на пятках и носках.
Если слабость нарастает, то возможна операция.
Алфлутоп, конечно относительное лечение, но есть электричество, уже хорошо.

Есть тема про направления лечения боли в спине. Найдите.

И поменяю аватарку, покрасивее поставлю.


----------



## GuzelR (31 Мар 2016)

Да, и та хороша была.Спасибо,настроение мне точно поднимаете - улыбаться заставляете. Не каждому дано )))
Тему про направления попробую найти.Да не смогу ведь я врачу своему указывать ,а повторюсь она не идёт на обсуждение дальнейшего лечения.Спину она смотрит каждый раз когда делает блокаду,похоже она довольна результатом.Через пару месяцев предложила сделать повторное МРТ .
Почему я и зацепилась за вопрос :видно ли и  понятно ли что то на снимках.
Т.е если там действительно " не очень" то можно ли ограничиваться тем,что делаю я и  как лечат других со схожими моментами.Опять же не хочется выглядеть паникёром и преувеличивать свою болячку,понасушалась сейчас  - у каждого второго грыжа.
За совет спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2016)

Скажем так, то, что на снимках, у некоторых с существенной болью.
У Вас с терпимой. Полечим, посмотрим.


----------



## La murr (1 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть тема про направления лечения боли в спине...


*GuzelR*, прочтите темы, рекомендованные доктором Ступиным - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1924/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/967/


----------

